# Suspiciously cheap Pyranha on Craigslist



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

El Flaco said:


> Pyranah kayak
> 
> Can't tell which model this is (the seller didn't list it) but it seems too cheap to be legit for an unbroken boat.


Thats an S6X and is arguably one of their less popular boats since it was so edgy and kind of gimmicky (had a replaceable plastic sheet thing and a fin box on the side wall). Maybe a bit cheap, but I honestly couldn't say. Its not a completely unreasonably low price though. Its very possible the owner just doesn't want it taking up room in the garage or something.

JH


----------

